# multi city trip using agr?



## yarrow (Jul 24, 2007)

on a trip that amtrak requires you to book as multi city(spokane to tuscon, for example)because you have to overnight(in la, in this case)can agr points be used spokane to tuscon as a one zone trip? thanks


----------



## AlanB (Jul 24, 2007)

If there is no reasonable alternative, then yes. However, if there is a Thruway bus that links the two trains, then you will have to take the bus instead of overnighting in LAX.


----------

